# Hog Island Boa feeding advice



## Jimmy1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

ive had him home for 2 weeks now and was told when i got him(6th nov)that he was due a feed ( i was provided with a record sheet with his sheds/feeds etc)... I wasnt really suprised that he didnt show any interest in feeding as hes in a new viv etc. my temps etc are good and i tried the following sunday (13th) and i tried again last night with another rat pup, id dipped the head in tuna to give it a stronger smell hopefully to entice him but he just isnt interested in it at all i left left it in overnight and no joy. he shouldnt be due a shed as hes had one feed since his last.................any tips ?? or do i need to be more patient ( just its 3 weeks since his last feed and im a bit concerned.


----------



## Jimmy1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

any advice then ?????


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Might be time of year? Some go off food, I've a rosy boa who has only taken one meal in 5 weeks. A favourite trick of mine is to put the snake in as small a rub as possible with the prey and leave it anything up to over night. 3 weeks isn't long tho mate, I wouldn't worry. Does it have plenty of hides? How does it seem aside from no eating? My baby boas and my adult hogs are usually quite active


----------



## Jimmy1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply . I'm not sure exactly how old it is but can't be over a year old (about 20 inches ish ) he's got hides at both ends hot n cold of his 3ft viv. He does seem ok as he isn't at all hissy and he is active at night. Seems to be in the colder end mostly. I think I'm mostly worried because it isn't fully grown so not sure how long the younger snakes go without


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a guy on her who owns and I'm sure breeds hogs, he put a bit on a thread saying hogs like it a couple of degrees cooler than normal Bci as they are from an island so the cross wind cools a bit more. I dropped the temp down in mine a couple and they are more active now, also have stopped living in the water bath  feed like demons too! 
Also I'd be worried if it hadn't eaten for a weeks on end, as in months, missing a couple of feeds is nothing to worry about mate. Put some pics up of him


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure if these two guides might be of use between them?

Why is my snake refusing to feed? Help and Advice
Help! How do I get my snake to eat again? How to feed a snake which is refusing to eat


----------



## Jimmy1974 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.......Im a happy chappie now because "Kofi" is chomping away on his first meal as i write this. Also a big thank you from the guys at Team Reptiles:2thumb:.....it seems something with a few whiskers (fuzzy) and changing the ceramic so i could feed him in darkness(red heat lamp) has done the trick.: victory:


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's good news! Glad to hear it


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Your Hog must only be afew months old at that size, feed sparingly mate. Being mammals its hard to comprehend how little they need to thrive!
The last thing you want at this crucial period in its young life is too much food fatty rich mouse and rats.
Good luck mate Hogs are one of the most aboreal ssp of boas, give it climbing branches and a nice bowl to sit and soak in too and get some pics up!!

Matt


----------

